# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  مني ليكم.. احلى احلى خبر

## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم


اقبل للدنيا منها بسهاله فجرٌ جديد
نبض قلبها ,, دمها.. شريانها والوريد
فرحة في عمرها هو ذاك الوليد
لك شكرٌ يارب وحمد منا يزيد
ودعاء رب احفظه من شر العبيد
احفظه نور عينٍ واعطه عمراً مديد

 :clap:  :wavetowel2:  :clap:  :wavetowel2: 

وصلني خبر من الغاليه امل الظهور الساعه 8 صباحا..
انها ولدت بالسلامه فجر هذا اليوم.. في تمام الساعه 2 فجرا
مولودا مباركا اتفقت مع زوجها على تسميته محمد بأذن الله...

الف مبروك للغاليه
فرحتي ما تسعني اكتب اكثر
الحمدلله على سلامتها
والله يبلغها فيه ويبارك به


دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شمعة الوادي

خبر  حلووووو
ان شاء الله دوووم نسمع الاخبار الجميلة
حمد الله على سلامتها
والله يسلمه ياربي ويحفضها من كل عين
ويتربى في عزها ان شاء الله
يعطيك العافية خيتووو على الخبرية
وسلمي عليها راح توحشنا
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف الحمد لله على سلامتها الغاليه 
الله يقومها بالسلامه 
ويتربى حمودي في عز امه وابوه 
الله يجعله من مواليد السعاده يا رب

----------


## فرح

امــــــــــــــيره حبيبتي 
هذا احلى خــــــــــبر حبيبتي هذا اليوم 
جعله ربي من مواليد السعاده بجد موعاااارفه شووو 
اكتب من الفرحه  :wink: هههههه ربي يحفظه ويحرسه 
ويجعل القران ربيع قلبه وشفاء لصدره 
وجعله من المجاهدين بين يدي امام زمانه 
الحجه المنتظر(عج)روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره 
الف الف مــــــــبروووك 
امــــــــــاااانه امــــــــــــوووره توصلييييييين السلام 
ورحم الله واليك خبر سعيييييييييييد جــــــــدا 
وربي يحقق لك احلامك يااارب بحق
الصلاة على محمد وآله الاطهار 


يتربى بعز ابوه وامه انشاء الله 
وربي يبلغها فيه وفي اخوووه عباااادي 
لالا البنت موطااالعه اليوم من الصفحه  :embarrest:  :wink:

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

الف الف مبروك ويتربى في عزهم انشاء الله 
وجعله الله من مواليد السعاده والفرح 
يسلمووو خيتي وعزيزتي أميرة المرح
على الخبر 
لاعدمناك

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ألف مبروك ألف مبروك* 
*ابارك لأختي ( امل الظهور ) بالمولود الجديد واهنيها* 
*واتحمد ليها بالسلامه* 
*وجعله الله من مواليد السعاده يارب* 
*وامانه اموووره توصلي اليها سلامي ليها* 
*هااااا ان شاء الله وصل السلاااام* 
*وابارك لك خيتو اميرة المرح على هالخبر الحلووو*  
*هذي باقة ورد لأحلى اموووله والحمد لله على السلامه*
 
*يا أغلى هدية من الخالق* 
*تتمنى العين ما تفارق*
*أجمل وأروع مولود*
*هل بوسط الخلايق*
**&*&*&**
*ألف مبروك للحلوين*
*بقدوم أغلى الغاليين*
*الله يبارك فيه ويعين*
*كل من تعب من أجله أمين*
**&*&*&**
*طبعاً هذولا مسجين خاصين من عندي توصليهم اليها هع هع*  
*واتمنى منكم قبول هذا الشي البسيط والسموحه*  
*تقبلي مروري غلااااتووو*
*تحيااااتي* 
*دعوااااتكم*

----------


## علي pt

الحمد لله على السلامة ~
ويتربى في عز والديه ..

عجل معذورين لقلة دخولكم في الفترة الماضية ..


وعقبال باقي الأعضاء والعضوات ~

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


سمعت من اميروه هالخبر السعيد اليوم 

الف الف الف الحمد لله على سلامة الغالين اموله تقومي بالف صحه وسلامه

ومبروك عليكم المولود الجديد

ويتربى في عزكم ودلالكم  ان شاء الله

وعساكم تشوفوه معرس وتبلغي في اولاده ياكريم


سلامتش الف سلامه

واحلى ورد الى احلى امل الظهور

----------


## واحد فاضي

الف الحمد لله علىالسلامه 

خيتنا أمل الظهور 

يتربى في عز ودلال والديه 

حمودي 

جعله الله من الحسنيون الحسينون 

وفرح به والديه وبلغهم به 

عريساً ان شاء الله ........ويعزمونا على عرسه هههههه

الله يقوم خيتنا بالسلامه ان شاء الله 

سلامنا وأمنياتنا لها بالسلامة 


خالص التحيات فمان الكريم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون



----------


## نبض الحياه



----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الله يبارك فيكم ويخليكم
ويوصل ان شالله كل سلامكم وكلامكم ليها

عن جد فرحانه بالمره لأجلها
صديقه عزيزه وغاليه واول من تعرفت عليها بالمنتدى
وللحين ما شفتها... تخيلو!!
وين اشوفها وكل وحده منا في وادي..
الله يجمعني بها قريبا دعااكم يارب ياكريم
الله لا يحرمني طيبة قلبها وربي يبارك فيها وفي اولادها ياكريم
تسلمو تواجد ولا اروع
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## المح خيالك

_الف الف مبروك يتربى في عز والدية
والحمد الله على سلامة الأم والمولود
وجعلة الله من مواليد السعادة 
تحياتي
_

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*الف الف الف الف*
*مـــبــــرووووكـــ*
*الحمدلله على السلامه*
*ويتربي في عزكم يااارب*



*وهذى هديته حمودي*
**

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
**الف الف مبروووووووك*
*ويتربى في عزكم ودلالكم اموووله*
*ربي يبارك لكم ويجعله من مواليد السعاااده*
*بحق محمد وآله الاطهااار* 
*بنشتاااق لج غلاتي..*
*وتسلمييين امور ع الخبر الحلووو*
*وعقبااال مانفرح فيج ..*

----------


## Habit Roman

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
مبرووووووووووووووووك
يتربى إن شاء الله في عز أمه وأبوه وأهله وحبايبه
عساه قدومة خير وبركه لكم

تقبلي مروري الكريم

----------


## Sweet Magic

الف الف الف الف
مـــبــــرووووك
الحمدلله على السلامه اختي امل 
يتربى في عزكم  وان شاء الله  تزفية معرس 
وانشا الله  السعاده طريقة  بحق محمد وال محمد 

مبروك  اميرة  
وعقبال ما نفرح  لك  ان شاء الله 
دمتم بخير

----------


## سكنات الشهد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

الحمدلله على سلامة (امل الظهور)

وابارك لها مولودها حمادة جعلة الله من مواليد السعادة

وان شاء الله تشوفينه معرس ويتربى في عزكم

----------


## جـــــــــوري

امووره تسلمي على هالخبريه الحلووه..

اموووله الحمد لله على السلامه 
والف الف الف مبرووكوربى في عزكم انتي وابووه
ويبلغك فيه معررررس..

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
ألف الحمدلله على سلامتج امــووووله 
مــولووود مبااااارك إن شـــاااء الله
وجعله الله من المحبين والمواليين لاهل البيت
يتربى بعزكــم .. وربي يبلغكم فيه وفي عبااادي .

تسلمي اموووورة على نقل احلى خبريــة ..
والله من يومين بس كنت اتساءل عنها .
وعن اخبااارها .
تشكري خيتوووو .. وعقبااال مانفرح فيج .

:)

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

الحمدالله على سلامتها
ويتربى حمودي بعزها 
وتشوفه معرس
الله يقومها بالسلامه

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*الف الف مبروك للغاليه اموله عن جد خبر فرحني*

*حمد الله علسلامه غاليتي* 

*وترد الينا بصحه وعافيه*

*امور يالغلا وصلي لها سلام خاص وتبوس حمودي عني*

*موفقين يارب*

*,,*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ــمه ..



ألف مبرووك ماج ــاها ،، والـ ح ـمدلله ربي على س ــلامتها ..


وجـ ع ـله ربي من مواليد الـ س ـعاده ،، ويتربى بـ ع ـز وح ـمى والديه ..


مـ ش ـكووره أمووره عالـ خ ـبر الـ ح ـلو ..


ع ـطاكِ ربي ألف ع ـافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## Princess

الله يبارك فيكم جميع

خلاص استقرو على اسم ( حسن)
سلام الله عالزكي المجتبى

تسلموو لا خلا ولا عدم
تسلم عليكم جميعا

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## مريم المقدسة

الف مبروك وال الحمدللة على السلامة
وجعلة اللة من موليد البركة والخير

----------


## همسة ألم

الحمد الله على سلامتها ,,,
وألـــــــــــــــــف مبروووورك 
يتربى بعز أبوه,,,
وعقبال مانسمع بالجاهل الجاي 
* __ ^ 
تحياتي المصحوبه بالدعوات

----------


## الــــنـــاري

الف الف الحمد لله على سلاماتها
والله يحفظ حمود ويتربا في عزم ودلالهم يارب
تستاهل كل خير ام حمود
ربي يحفظها ويحفظ المولود الجديد

مشكور امورة على الاخبار الحلوة

دمتم بحفظ الباري

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*

*الف مبرووووووووكـ ع ولادة حسووون ،،*

*يتربى في عز امهـ وابووهـ ،،*

*وربي يجعلهـ من موآليد السعآدهـ ،،*

*شكراً اميرهـ ع الخبريهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## أموله

الفــــــــــــــــــ الفـــــــــــــــــــــــــ مبروكـــــــــــــــــــــــ وحمد لله على سلامتــــهـــا 


جعلهـ من الذريه الصآلحــــــــــــهــــــــــــ 








وهاذيــــ للياهلـــــــــــــ 







تحيآتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

*احم احم*

*بااااااااااااااك*


*الله يسلمكم جميعا ويبارك لكم* 

*وعقبال عندكم* 


*اشكر اموره الحبوبه* 


*وجميع من سطر حروفه هنا* 


*الف شكر وتسلمون لي يارب وماننحرم من طيبتكم وتواصلكم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_تووووووووووووووووووووووووهـ ما نور المنتدى_ 
_الف الحمد لله على السلامه_ 
_ويتربى في عزكم_ 
_وجعله من مواليد السعاده والهنى_ 
_وربي يبلغك فيه وتشوفي اولاد اولاده_

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*مشكورة ختنا مشرفتنا أميرة المرح على هالخبرية*

*و ألف مبروك إلى ختنا أمل الظهور و عايلتها*

*و يتربى محمد بهناهم و فرحهم و سعادتهم*

*و سلموا لينا عليها*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الله يبارك لكم*

*تسلموا  وماننحرم منكم*

----------


## MOONY

*ألف ألف مبروك يتربى في عزج ودلالج

وأسمحي لي عالوصل المتأخر
دايماً متأخره 
مشكوره أموره على الخبريه الحلووه
تحياتي



*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*هلا وسهلا حبيبتي موني* 


*الله يبارك لك وعقبال عندك* 


*ومسموحه غناتي* 


*ماننحرم من عطر تواجدك*

----------

